# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Old school honda 7.5hp 4stroke

## Tertle

So, ive a Honda 4stroke 7.5 outboard that i got a while back, in fact i got it 2019 and had a bit of work done to it, well lets be honest the receipt i have is for $827 and that was for all the stuff in the image attached. Its sat since then till about 3 weeks ago where i took it to Lake Coleridge and managed to break the pull start, so off to get fixed again, with a total of 10 mins in the old blue bin at home, went fine, now the receipt shows the compression tests, which means jack to me as i dont know what it should be! So getting the old girl back was told shes dropped 30lbs pressure????? In a compression test and that he (diff boat place) wasnt really wanting to waste my money. So long story short, bought something made in the 80s thats will do for the next couple of duck seasons better than the old Honda, i turned her over tonight and she went OK, just where the cord rubs against the hole it runs through has started to fray again, ( I didnt test it a fair bit as i wanted to see how it went before realising) are these old girls worth anything to anyone or is it off to the dump? Or onto TM for ?? And see what she gets?

----------


## Tertle



----------


## gadgetman

Those things tend to go almost forever and very little has changed on them.  The difference in compression is getting borderline.

----------


## Tertle

Yeah i think the only thing that needs to be fixed is where the cord is running through the guide and it could be quiet ok???? Just when he mentioned he didn’t want to do any more work on the carburettor due to the dropped 30 pounds of compression? I mean i could just put aside and make a guide????? Or just sell it and try and make back a little i spent on a small seahorse??

----------


## Strummer

Four strokes are more complex than two strokes...so if the boat mechanic is backing away from working on it...that's telling you something

----------


## Tertle

So went back to him and he confirmed that the compression was right about where the attached receipt mentioned, in two minds, might throw it on trade me and see what bites I get, to be honest not stressed if it sells or not, guess I’d like the space in the garage!

----------


## Tertle

> be good for a duck shooting dinghy.


That was her intended use  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tertle

lake hood.....tested the seahorse, went really well, the honda's destined for the yellow site! duck season here we come!

----------


## veitnamcam

If no luck on yellow site I could be interested. 
Not at anything like what it owes you tho unfortunately.

It would be a gift to a (fuck dislexia) my sister's son.

Why cant I spell Nephew.......I must have tried that ten times and not got it then just now it came up on spellcheck  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tertle

@veitnamcam flick me an email and we can chat  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

